# Yearbook Yourself



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

Check this out, this is really funny:
Yearbook Yourself

I don't have a mugshot of myself so I won't be able to post my yearbook photo.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 27, 2008)

I tried it with the best faceshot I had but you really have to have a straight on shot, kinda large.  Cool though...


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

I usually keep a digital camera at work but I took it home yesterday.  Otherwise I can do this right now.
Yes, you need a close, straight on shot of your face for it to come out effective.  I'll play with this tomorrow.


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Holy crap !!!!!!!!!  I did a photo with 1968 and I looked eerily like my mother !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 27, 2008)

That was quite a hairdo I had.  I tried it with this pic.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=673140&postcount=20


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, I used a crappy cell phone camera and these are what I got.  

1954                             






1976





This '76 photo looks creepy similar to what I actually looked like.  Dang, I look so feminine here.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 27, 2008)

I need a drink.....

This is the stuff nightmares are made of.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 27, 2008)

I was going to try it but now I have decided against it.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I was going to try it but now I have decided against it.


Do it!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 27, 2008)

Serious?  I guess I am too vain to actually put it on here.  I think I would like you best in 1954.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 27, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Serious?  I guess I am too vain to actually put it on here.  I think I would like you best in 1954.



We're doing this on another site and a few people have posted their's.  Fun fun...


----------



## elaine l (Aug 27, 2008)

Maybe I'll post mine on another site.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

Not on my BEST day, thank you very much.................



​


----------



## Lynd (Aug 28, 2008)

My excuse is that I don't have a camera right now


----------



## roadfix (Aug 28, 2008)

Lynd said:


> My excuse is that I don't have a camera right now


Well, that was my excuse yesterday until someone at work suggested using her cell phone camera.


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

Its not working : (
After I choose a pic to upload nothing happens


----------



## jkath (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to see this site, but it can't seem to load 

I'll keep trying tho'


----------



## roadfix (Aug 28, 2008)

jkath said:


> I want to see this site, but it can't seem to load
> 
> I'll keep trying tho'



I'm sure a million other people are trying to get on at the same time.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Aug 28, 2008)

What do you think?...


----------



## mikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't get it to load either. Maybe it's just busy. I hope so I want to try it.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL BC that's AWESOME!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG... Roadfix, thanks!
After seeing your pics and VB's and Elaine's posts.....
My eyes are literally watering from laughter. I gotta dry them, my hands and feed my dogs. This is priceless


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

verablue said:


> i need a drink.....
> 
> This is the stuff nightmares are made of.



rofllmaoomglol!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

so now we know TAT was the two-faced one in hi school.
watch your back folks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

I needed bigger eggs back then!


and thats not my pic irl,just fyi. I have never been seen before in real life.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

Suz, I found yours! We could be brother and sister!


----------



## jkath (Aug 28, 2008)

Woo Hoo this is a hoot!

I bet if I didn't post this, you guys wouldn't figure out it's me...

Here I am, back in 1964 (funny, I thought I was born in '66...)




For those of you who don't know me, here I am with kitchenelf again


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 28, 2008)

you were.....ARE,  a stone cold fox! Great shots, jkath! And I love the glasses!


----------



## jkath (Aug 28, 2008)

TAtt! 
...now if only I could see out of them....obviously I got them so I'd look smart....


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 28, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Suz, I found yours! We could be brother and sister!


 
TAT, you stalkin' me again???


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 28, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> What do you think?...


Didn't I see you on The Grudge?  

The only picture I found of myself so far was with sun glasses.  I will try to find another one or have one taken.  This looks like a lot of fun.

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2008)

Look Barbara...I found yours

_Barbara in 1954_


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 29, 2008)

_I'm with QuickSilver on this one.....................
oh haiiiilllllllll no!_


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

Some of these pictures are so funny


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2008)

Look! I found James too!
Nice mullet, Maidrite!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 29, 2008)

ROFL @ the mullet!


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

1954


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

1988, ten years after I graduated HS.
Funny thing is, I remember having my hair like that.

Mrs Brown, I'm hear to pick up your daughter....


----------



## roadfix (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, he is crazy.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 29, 2008)

roadfix, YUK!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey! It worked!!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah!  I always wondered what you looked like!  Just as I imagined.


----------



## The Z (Aug 29, 2008)

Okay... I think I've found my next hairstyle and eyeglass frame style.

Stylin'


----------



## elaine l (Aug 29, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Yes, he is crazy.



So which one is REALLY you?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

An old girlfriend


----------



## roadfix (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^^


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2008)

You guys are making my Friday even better!

Z, I didn't know there were any fuller brush men left!
Actually, it almost looks like Nicolas Cage doing a character. Look again, I'm right, huh?
Ronjohn, why did this not surprise me?! Dig the fro, bro.
Roadfix, you are hysterical!
pacanis, you rock. Nice girlfriend.
GB, how is it that you still look like you're in high school? Dang! Cute curls, btw.


----------



## The Z (Aug 30, 2008)

jkath said:


> Z, I didn't know there were any fuller brush men left!
> Actually, it almost looks like Nicolas Cage doing a character. Look again, I'm right, huh?


You know, I can kinda see that... LOL

Here's my 1974 high school picture... (actually scary 'cause it's pretty dang close to _reality_).


----------

